
Show HN: Twerkify.js - jacopotarantino
https://gist.github.com/jacopotarantino/b1d568404aa9e44cf791
======
colloqu
Why don't you provide an example? Don't want to run it.

~~~
woanversace
It can run on browser's console, You can try on 9gag.

